# Archery Ranges/Clubs near Pickerington



## CAS_HNTR (Mar 7, 2012)

I am in the process of moving from Cincinnati to Pickerington and am looking for a place to shoot my bow (and to shoot guns too if possible)....anyone have any advice?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

There is a really good club in Newark I can't remember the name right now (old age) but call Kenny or anyone at Vance Outdoors in the archery department or Buckeye Outdoors and they can give you all the details. Just google Vance Outdoors for the number. This is for archery only, not sure in your area for firearms. You might want to try 1-800-wildlife and ask for local public ranges. Or just go on line.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

There is a really good club in Newark I can't remember the name right now (old age) but call Kenny or anyone at Vance Outdoors in the archery department or Buckeye Outdoors and they can give you all the details. Just google Vance Outdoors for the number. This is for archery only, not sure in your area for firearms. You might want to try 1-800-wildlife and ask for local public ranges. Or just go on line.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Broken arrow archery in Newark and a range at Buckeye lake by the hatchery.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

What Desperado said, plus Fairfield outdoors in Lancaster. You may just want to build a box target and put it in your back yard, if the neighbors are far enough away. Thats what I did, because I felt my other options were just too inconvenient. Welcome to Pickerington!


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I moved from Pickerington to Charlotte last summer. I belonged to Fairfield Fish and Game for years while I was there. The club isn't anything fancy but its cheap and clean. They have a rifle range, pistol range, and hay bales for archery. Also got a nice stocked pond with plenty of bass, if you have kids they will love it. We lived off Diley Road and I could be to the club in maybe 15 minutes. I think the first year costs like $120 and then it's maybe $80 a year. If you have questions call me 704-579-2128, Chris


----------

